# Se super powers?



## azrinsani (Jul 31, 2010)

What is Se and how does it work?

I'm ENTJ and Se is supposed to be my tertiary function. However, I don't seem to see myself using it at all

If Se is about being present .... I'm never present. I'm always thinking about how to do stuff. Mostly on how to turn my Ni ideas into reality

So far I could'nt find any description about Se apart from a rock on sports guy, outdoor frenzy and party dude. I'm neither those

Any advice here is well appreciated! :happy:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

azrinsani said:


> What is Se and how does it work?
> 
> I'm ENTJ and Se is supposed to be my tertiary function. However, I don't seem to see myself using it at all
> 
> ...


Hmm, well Se could enhance your hand eye coordination as well as make you more "aware". You may not be as distracted as someone with primary Se but you probably won't misplace your keys, forget where you parked or forget to order food when waiting in line. 

I am generalizing here but I think if you use Se then things mentioned above could be easier for you. Everyone can be distracted at times though so I am not trying to say Se users are always on the ball. By the way turning your Ni ideas into reality might be actually Se.


----------



## azrinsani (Jul 31, 2010)

TreeBob said:


> Hmm, well Se could enhance your hand eye coordination as well as make you more "aware". You may not be as distracted as someone with primary Se but you probably won't misplace your keys, forget where you parked or forget to order food when waiting in line.
> 
> I am generalizing here but I think if you use Se then things mentioned above could be easier for you. Everyone can be distracted at times though so I am not trying to say Se users are always on the ball. By the way turning your Ni ideas into reality might be actually Se.


Damn... I'm always misplacing stuff like my keys, phone and etc... But I've always thought that's more of a lack of Si. My ESTJ and ENTP friends do not have this problem like i do


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

azrinsani said:


> Damn... I'm always misplacing stuff like my keys, phone and etc... But I've always thought that's more of a lack of Si. My ESTJ and ENTP friends do not have this problem like i do


wooo no. Head in the clouds and misplacing things is Ne all the way. NPs are the worst for this.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> wooo no. Head in the clouds and misplacing things is Ne all the way. NPs are the worst for this.


I think we are the _better_ for it. Reality is overrated. And continually finding your keys in the fridge and cell phone in the cupboard adds spice to one's life. 

I just read this:



> Extraverted Sensing - Experiencing and noticing the physical world, scanning for visible reactions and relevant data.You are one with the experience. There is no "naming" or describing - just pure, vivid experience. The whole scene comes into your awareness almost at once. You may be drawn to experience more and more, seeking any variation that will intensely excite the senses. Writing that is richly descriptive can also evoke extraverted Sensing as can other mental stimulation. The process is momentary and tied to the events of the iminediate situation. It is used in the here and now and helps us know what is really there in the physical world and to adapt to it. Extraverted Sensing occurs when we scan for information that is relevant to our interests, then we mentally register data and facts such as baseball statistics, the locations of all the restaurants in town, *or the names of all the actors in the popular television shows.* There can be an active seeking of more and more input to get the whole picture until all sources of input have been exhausted or something else captures our attention. Associated behaviors include eating a whole box of chocolates for the variety of tastes; playing an instrument for hours with pure enjoyment, not for practice; voracious reading or continual asking of questions to get specifics.


Does this mean that Se dom people are better at never forgetting people's names? Is that an Se thing? Because I notice I have to force myself to stay "present" when I meet someone and they tell me their name. I also have to repeat it back to them three times (although that last part may be because I'm a bit of a retard. It's too easy for me to forget names.)


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

pinkrasputin said:


> I think we are the _better_ for it. Reality is overrated. And continually finding your keys in the fridge and cell phone in the cupboard adds spice to one's life.
> 
> I just read this:
> 
> Does this mean that Se dom people are better at never forgetting people's names? Is that an Se thing? Because I notice I have to force myself to stay "present" when I meet someone and they tell me their name. I also have to repeat it back to them three times (although that last part may be because I'm a bit of a retard. It's too easy for me to forget names.)


I didn't mean worse off I mean they tend to do this the most. 
As for the Se part with names, I have trouble remembering names. It's faces I don't forget.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> I didn't mean worse off I mean they tend to do this the most.
> As for the Se part with names, I have trouble remembering names. It's faces I don't forget.


Oh, so even though you recognize them, you just say "Hey you"? :tongue:

Maybe it's Si who remembers names? Who knows. I also just realized my ESTP father has never gotten any of his daughters' names correct (we all start with C) and I don't think the man has ever remembered my birthday. But I don't remember birthdays or anniversaries either so that may not have anything to do with Se. 

Also, would Se users agree with the above description I posted? How would baseball statistics be any different from name recall?

I've noticed Se dom are the easiest students for me to teach. They will focus quicker on how it feels in their body and they don't try to translate what I am telling them. That wastes so much time. Se dom users _take me at my word,_ therefore they learn faster.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> I think we are the _better_ for it. Reality is overrated. And continually finding your keys in the fridge and cell phone in the cupboard adds spice to one's life.


Ha! As the spouse of a Ne dom, I must say that there are times I could use a little less spice. :tongue:



pinkrasputin said:


> Does this mean that Se dom people are better at never forgetting people's names? Is that an Se thing? Because I notice I have to force myself to stay "present" when I meet someone and they tell me their name. I also have to repeat it back to them three times (although that last part may be because I'm a bit of a retard. It's too easy for me to forget names.)





TreeBob said:


> I didn't mean worse off I mean they tend to do this the most.
> As for the Se part with names, I have trouble remembering names. It's faces I don't forget.





pinkrasputin said:


> Oh, so even though you recognize them, you just say "Hey you"? :tongue:
> 
> Maybe it's Si who remembers names? Who knows.


That's interesting. SWMBO is Ne dom and meets tons of people, but she has a hard time remembering names. She'll remember you and even remember people stuff about you, like who your related to, that your husband was in the hospital, or how many kids that you have. But your name, where you work, or other non-personal stuff she won't remember until she strikes up a conversation with you. I don't know how many times she's given me the "look" when we've met someone while out and about that she feels she should know but can't remember their name. The "look" means for me to use their name in conversation so she can place them.:tongue:

I'm Si dom and I normally remember names pretty well if we have had some genuine interaction. If I just met you briefly at a wedding reception, no dice. But if I met you at a professional gathering or something similar, then I'll remember a lot about you. However, no personal stuff. I won't remember how many kids, grandkids, or who you are related to, but I will remember your business name, the area of the country you are from, what type of work you do, etc.

I struggle more with putting faces to names. I'll remember your face and I'll have a general feeling about you--whether our interactions have been rocky or good, but I won't really know why until we start talking. From context clues I'll remember your name and once I've got your name...I remember almost everything about you that we've discussed.

This last is so weird because SWMBO can mention someone's name and I can tell you what they drive, what we've done to their car, where they work, how well they keep up the maintenance on their car, and a lot of other details. (we own an auto shop) However, that same customer can walk into the waiting room, and I will know that I know them, but I have to hear a couple of context clues to know who they are. I dunno, it's like I have a file for everyone under their name, but I don't remember what they look like so I can't connect any information on them until place their name. However, I am very good at using context clues to place the name.:crazy:

Se? I'm lost when it comes to understanding how they remember things.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Does this mean that Se dom people are better at never forgetting people's names? Is that an Se thing? Because I notice I have to force myself to stay "present" when I meet someone and they tell me their name. I also have to repeat it back to them three times (although that last part may be because I'm a bit of a retard. It's too easy for me to forget names.)





TreeBob said:


> As for the Se part with names, I have trouble remembering names. It's faces I don't forget.


I do this, too. I'm great with faces, but names I have more trouble on. 

We had a thread talking about this in the ISTP forum...most of the ISTPs sucked at names too.

@Niss: I have no idea how I remember things, but I do. I won't remember your birthday, but I can remember every plot point in about 100 stories that I've read. Funny how things like that work out...


----------



## azrinsani (Jul 31, 2010)

niss63 said:


> Ha! As the spouse of a Ne dom, I must say that there are times I could use a little less spice. :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah,

I have a few ISTJ friends who is very good at remembering names and roads as well. Boy is he good at remembering roads esspecially! But he does misplace things all the time though... I think he's always thinking about stuff and that's why he's never present.

I have 2 questions specifically for you (an ISTJ)

1) Are you good at remembering roads as well?
2) Do you misplace stuff like your keys or cell phone?

My Te is dying to seek verification on this!


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

azrinsani said:


> Yeah,
> 
> I have a few ISTJ friends who is very good at remembering names and roads as well. Boy is he good at remembering roads esspecially! But he does misplace things all the time though... I think he's always thinking about stuff and that's why he's never present.
> 
> ...


I remember roads very well as long as I have seen a map of the area. I do tend to be aware of the points of the globe (North-South-East-West) at all times.

I almost never misplace these items. Nor do any of the ISTJs that I know. It is counter intuitive for an ISTJ to misplace items like you have described. Since we lack internal organization, we compensate by structuring our external world in such a manner that we seldom forget all of life's little necessities. That is why ISTJs tend to get upset if you mess with their routine or their calendar--they fear that by breaking the routine some important detail will be missed.

If you do find an ISTJ that is forgetting things, appears disorganized, and is generally not acting fairly regimented in their daily activities, you can be sure that they are stressed beyond their ability to cope.

HTH


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Actually, I'm an ISTJ who has no ability to remember where her keys and phone are. I spend a lot of time looking for them. 

I feel like I have a good organizational system for most stuff. Even if I don't have a clean house, I can easily locate most of the things I need just by looking for them. I have trouble with remembering my keys and cell phone because they don't seem like they are that important to me at the time (at least less important than whatever work I have immersed myself in, and they are of no immediate importance). 

As a child, I lost a lot of things that weren't that important to me, like jackets and lunch boxes because I had my head in the clouds thinking about something else. 

But I am great at remembering names--so long as I see them written down I will have the information stored forever.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

niss63 said:


> I remember roads very well as long as I have seen a map of the area. I do tend to be aware of the points of the globe (North-South-East-West) at all times.
> 
> I almost never misplace these items. Nor do any of the ISTJs that I know. It is counter intuitive for an ISTJ to misplace items like you have described. Since we lack internal organization, we compensate by structuring our external world in such a manner that we seldom forget all of life's little necessities. That is why ISTJs tend to get upset if you mess with their routine or their calendar--they fear that by breaking the routine some important detail will be missed.
> 
> ...


Maybe I've just been a stressed out ISTJ all these years?


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I use a lot of Se. It's how I know I'm not an ENTP. Well, that and the fact that I have ABSOLUTELY NO Si. (It's my 7th function. Fi is my very last, 8th function)

It's fun taking things apart (provided they're already broken), figuring out how they work, fixing things, playing sports, extreme sports, thrill-seeking, enjoying in-the-moment experiences in different environments, eating, drinking, sex. All the good stuff.

They say that if you eat too much, all the blood goes to your stomach. Meaning less blood for your brain, making you drowsy.

Are you a food connoiseur (AKA a plump gourmet snob)? Could it be that you're using up all your Se being snooty about tender steak, so none of it is available for more constructive use in thy mind?


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

God said:


> I use a lot of Se. It's how I know I'm not an ENTP. Well, that and the fact that I have ABSOLUTELY NO Si. (It's my 7th function. Fi is my very last, 8th function)
> 
> It's fun taking things apart (provided they're already broken), figuring out how they work, fixing things, playing sports, extreme sports, thrill-seeking, enjoying in-the-moment experiences in different environments, eating, drinking, sex. All the good stuff.
> 
> ...


You are an Fe dom now???? 

And "Plump" ? Who are you asking? And God, why does your brain work like mine whilst under the influence?


----------



## azrinsani (Jul 31, 2010)

niss63 said:


> I remember roads very well as long as I have seen a map of the area. I do tend to be aware of the points of the globe (North-South-East-West) at all times.
> 
> I almost never misplace these items. Nor do any of the ISTJs that I know. It is counter intuitive for an ISTJ to misplace items like you have described. Since we lack internal organization, we compensate by structuring our external world in such a manner that we seldom forget all of life's little necessities. That is why ISTJs tend to get upset if you mess with their routine or their calendar--they fear that by breaking the routine some important detail will be missed.
> 
> ...


OMG how you know?? The ISTJ guy is a bit stressed. He has a bit of anxiety too. So that does make some sense. 

Now that yo mentioned that, I read somewhere that when a person is stressed he will resort to his tertiary and 4th function. That would make him an ENFP; And Like what tree bob says... Ne is the most common for losing items


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

God said:


> I use a lot of Se. It's how I know I'm not an ENTP. Well, that and the fact that I have ABSOLUTELY NO Si. (It's my 7th function. Fi is my very last, 8th function)
> 
> It's fun taking things apart (provided they're already broken), figuring out how they work, fixing things, playing sports, extreme sports, thrill-seeking, enjoying in-the-moment experiences in different environments, eating, drinking, sex. All the good stuff.
> 
> ...


Hey God. Is it not possible that you're an xSTP as you wished?:laughing:


----------



## azrinsani (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey I just remembered I got this ISTP friend who can't stand small noises. When he is studying or doing work, he just goes insane when there is either music turn on, people eating, and etc. 

Me on the other hand, I don't care, I can just ignore small noises

Does this behavior reflects Se in Action?


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

kittychris07 said:


> Actually, I'm an ISTJ who has no ability to remember where her keys and phone are. I spend a lot of time looking for them.


This would drive most me (and the ISTJs I know IRL) completely bonkers.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

azrinsani said:


> OMG how you know??


By observing my own behavior and the behavior of other ISTJs under stress. Once you understand our motivations, we're very predictable.


----------

